# Mounting iPhone



## Argentum (May 7, 2020)

Please help with mounting iPhone.

I have:


fuse.ko loaded
installed fusefs-ifuse-1.1.3_2 from ports
running # `usbmuxd -f`
when connecting the device /var/log/messages:


```
May  7 16:33:28 Tuna 2 kernel: ugen6.2: <Apple Inc. iPhone> at usbus6
May 7 16:33:29 Tuna 2 kernel: ipheth0 on uhub3
May 7 16:33:29 Tuna 2 kernel: ipheth0: <Apple Inc. iPhone, class 0/0, rev 2.00/10.04, addr 2> on usbus6
May 7 16:33:29 Tuna 2 kernel: ue0: <USB Ethernet> on ipheth0
May 7 16:33:29 Tuna 2 kernel: ue0: Ethernet address: 5a:e6:ba:4a:a9:af
```

`usbmuxd` shows:

```
[16:33:29.082][3] Connecting to new device on location 0x60002 as ID 3
[16:33:29.083][3] Connected to v2.0 device 3 on location 0x60002 with serial number ada7f3853c73283b06ed3c2dd4398c66be58c46c
```

# `ifuse -d -o allow_other /mnt/iphone` fails:

```
Failed to connect to lockdownd service on the device.
Try again. If it still fails try rebooting your device.
```

Rebooted the device, but this does not help
Caja shows the device icon, but complains:


----------



## T-Daemon (May 7, 2020)

Argentum said:


> when connecting the device */var/log/messages*:
> 
> ```
> May  7 16:33:28 Tuna 2 kernel: ugen6.2: <Apple Inc. iPhone> at usbus6
> ...



That’s the if_ipheth(4) iPhone tethered ethernet driver and ue0 the created network device interface, no connection to the ifuse mount.

Have you tried to mount with super user privileges ( # suggests so, asking to make sure ) ? Is the screen of the phone unlocked? On which firmware version is the iPhone device running?


----------



## Argentum (May 7, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> That’s the if_ipheth(4) iPhone tethered ethernet driver and ue0 the created network device interface, no connection to the ifuse mount.
> 
> Have you tried to mount with super user privileges ( # suggests so, asking to make sure ) ? Is the screen of the phone unlocked? On which firmware version is the iPhone device running?



This is just what appears in the /var/log/messages when I connect the device.
Yes, I have given all commands under root.
iPhone has iOS 13.5
Tried again:


```
root@Tuna ~ # usbmuxd -f
[17:43:52.328][3] usbmuxd v1.1.0 starting up
[17:43:52.329][3] Initialization complete
[17:43:58.645][3] Connecting to new device on location 0x60002 as ID 1
[17:43:58.646][3] Connected to v2.0 device 1 on location 0x60002 with serial number ada7f3853c73283b06ed3c2dd4398c66be58c46c
```


```
root@Tuna ~ # ifuse -o allow_other /mnt/iphone
Failed to connect to lockdownd service on the device.
Try again. If it still fails try rebooting your device.
```


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2020)

If I read things correctly, you will need to make sure your phone is unlocked _before_ attaching it and connecting with ifuse.


----------



## Argentum (May 7, 2020)

SirDice said:


> If I read things correctly, you will need to make sure your phone is unlocked _before_ attaching it and connecting with ifuse.


Yes, it was unlocked when I connected. Tried several times. First time the phone asked approval, but this did not help. Rebooted the iPhone with the same results.


----------



## SirDice (May 7, 2020)

Did you pair it? Not sure if that's valid for FreeBSD (or your iPhone):
(skip down to "Connect iPhone")









						On Ubuntu 16.04, since iOS 10 update, libimobiledevice can't connect to my iPhone.  This is my attempt to document a fix.
					

On Ubuntu 16.04, since iOS 10 update, libimobiledevice can't connect to my iPhone.  This is my attempt to document a fix. - libimobiledevice_ifuse_Ubuntu.md




					gist.github.com


----------



## Argentum (May 7, 2020)

SirDice said:


> Did you pair it? Not sure if that's valid for FreeBSD (or your iPhone):
> (skip down to "Connect iPhone")
> 
> I was able to pair. The device asked for permission and PIN. But still I am not able to mount:
> ...


----------



## Argentum (Aug 21, 2020)

Hello!

I am still in trouble mounting iPhone to FreeBSD. Tried with two different computers but with no luck. Is there anybody who *can do this?*

I have installed the port sysutils/fusefs-ifuse and following the instructions but with no luck.


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 21, 2020)

comms/libimobiledevice is the library communicating with iOS. The port/package is at version 1.2.0 ( it has no maintainer), upstream 1.3.0. Maybe the ports version can't mount iOS13.5. You could open an issue at GitHub, but you could get as a response to update to latest version. If that's the case open a bug report, ask for an update.

Meanwhile have a look at Resilio Sync, it might interest you.  It synchronizes files between devices ( as I understood, besides over internet, also purely over local network ). Here the port (no package, licence restricted): net-p2p/rslsync, iOS app available.


----------



## Argentum (Aug 21, 2020)

T-Daemon said:


> Meanwhile have a look at Resilio Sync, it might interest you.  It synchronizes files between devices ( as I understood, besides over internet, also purely over local network ). Here the port (no package, licence restricted): net-p2p/rslsync, iOS app available.



*Thank You!*

Tried this and it works! _Amazing and unbelievable! _

The only problem is that new iPhone photos are in *HEIC* format. Now I am looking for *HEIC to JPG* converter for FreeBSD.


----------



## Argentum (Aug 21, 2020)

Argentum said:


> The only problem is that new iPhone photos are in *HEIC* format. Now I am looking for *HEIC to JPG* converter for FreeBSD.



Turned out that this is easy with graphics/ImageMagick7 :

`from=HEIC; to=JPG; find . -type f -name "*.$from" -exec sh -c 'convert "$3" "${3%.$1}.$2"' sh "$from" "$to" {} ';'`


----------



## T-Daemon (Aug 22, 2020)

graphics/libheif is another tool to convert HEIC <--> JPEG|PNG, fewer dependencies than graphics/ImageMagick7. Home on GitHub.


----------

